# [SOLVED] No display!!!



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi guys nice to finally join the forum. Now for my problem.
On Sunday I was playing Champions Online, my screen froze and I had a BSOD. Restarted my PC to find there was no display. I did a bit of research and come to the conclusion it was my GPU (BFG 8800GTX OC2), while I was waiting for the ne wone to be delivered (BFG GTX 285 OCX) I thoguht I would try another monitor through VGA isntead of DVI and I managed to get a display, only in safemdoe though, and it looked like this, ( http://www.2tl.net/c/c1.jpg ) even on the BIOS screen and the ASUS boot screen. I tried different drivers and a system restore but still no use.
Today I put the GTX 285 in expecting it to work, but still no signal. Even on the other monitor through VGA there is no signal. I have no idea what is gonig on, i'm thinking maybe the PSU (why I posted in this section) but being a student I can't just keep thowing money at it untill it works.
Is there any chance it could be software or driver related?
Any help would be great.

This is my PC but ive got a Q6600 CPU and 4gb RAM.
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-mac-desktops/advance-tec-at-fx-ultimate-6954/review

Thanks alot, Joe.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

The GTX 285 requires about 500-550W PSU. Your current PSU isn't making the cut anymore, so you'll either need to downgrade the GPU or upgrade the PSU.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

My current PSU is 580w. Ive had this PC for 2 years with no problems so I don't understand what has broken to give me display problems.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Your PSU is not delivering enough power to your new GPU to make it work. While you do meet the minimum requirement, there are other things to consider, such as PSUs not being 100% efficient, and other things drawing power from it (CPU, various fans, etc.).


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I'm using my od GPU now and the screen is like this http://www.2tl.net/c/c1.jpg. So if I get a more powerful PSU then this problem will go away and my new GPU will work? So has my PSU died?

That picture is of the same problemw ith someone elses screen, If I try and take a screenshot the dots don't show up so what could it be?


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Ah, sorry for the misunderstanding. As long as you have ruled out that it's a driver issue, and you've tried it on different monitors with no success, then chances are it is the GPU. Although to test the other one you've got, you need a new PSU. If the new one still doesn't work, then it could be the motherboard.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

So what do you think I should do next, buy a new PSU? Is there a way i can find out if my PSU is busted? I dont have a multimeter 

EDIT: Came across this 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-up-graphics-card-problem-8800gts-346591.html
exact same symptoms as me. He solved it with a new GPU which is what ive done but I guess I need mroe power. The thing is I don't want to spend money on a PSU to find that it doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*

to test the psu you either replace it with a spare one or you can use a multimeter to test the voltages (you can get these from an electronics store like maplins) or you can download sensor view and see if it gives you any dodgy voltage readings.

But my guess is that your psu is knackered.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Well, getting a multimeter would be the cheapest thing to do at this point. However I don't believe that's the problem here, usually symptoms of a dying PSU are sudden, intermittent shut-offs. I could be wrong, of course, so feel free to test it out just to rule that possibility out (or in, if it turns out to be the problem). 
However, if your current PSU is working properly and the problem turns out to be the GPU, then you've still got to decide whether to get a new PSU to use your new GPU or to get a less powerful GPU and keep your current PSU.
I'm just thinking that whether it's the PSU or the GPU, you've already spent quite a bit of money on that 285, and I think it would be a shame if you didn't use it.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

According to the BIOS the voltages are what they should be. One thing I notice is that when I go into everest it wont recognise my GPU, just a white screen with no details. So it is either this GPU or the PSU not supplying enough power to the GPU? Ive tried both PCI-e slots on the mobo too so its not the slots themselves. I'm so angry !!!


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I tried sensor view but it says I have no sensors, is this correct or is it another sign of a dying PSU?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Sorry to triple post but I can#t see the edit button.
I ordered http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermaltake...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1252052657&sr=8-1 which looks fine for my needs. Will be here tomorrow so I guess i'll see what happens. If its not the PSU then would it be the motherboard?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Just opened my case and found my PSU is actually 720w already and i'm pretty sure it is not faulty as the volrtages in BIOS are fine. Gonna cancel the amazon order. Should i do a fresh install of windows? Maybe its the motherboard?


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

That does change the situation quite a bit.
Can you post the brand and the voltages?
If I remember correctly, the GTX 285 requires about 40-45 amps on the +12V rail (if you're still interested in testing it).
You can do a fresh install if you want, don't know if it will help or not.
If you've ruled out the power supply, the OS, and the GPU (e.g. if neither of the GPUs works, after you're sure that your current PSU is working and meets the amperage requirements for the 285), then it's a fairly safe bet it's the motherboard.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I took a look in the yellow pages and found a few people to take a look at my PC, emailed one of them to see what he says. I couldn't cancel the PSU order as it was already sent but im gonna hold onto it and if it needs replacing, i'll do that. If not ill send it back. My PSU s a 720W Enermax. On the side of the box it says
+3.3v - 25A
+5v - 30A
+12v1 - 28A
+12v2 - 28A
+12v3 - 30A
-12v - 0.6A
+5Vsb - 3A
On the BIOS the voltages were all within 5% of what they should be eg,12V = 12.09V


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

With my 8800 GTX if I remove all the drivers and uninstall it then restart I can get into windows fine, still with the artifacts though. But if I install the drivers and restart I can only get into safemode. I flahed my BIOS aswell but made no difference. I guess it is the motherboard but i'm going to get it looked at first to be sure.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

The new PSU just came, luckily none of the packaging is sealed, i'm not going to use the PSU itself but gonig to try out the PCI-e cables and see if its a problem with them,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

What reading are you seeing for the 12v after windows loads the drivers?
Use something like sensorview pro > http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Thats another wierd thing, when I am in safemode with the drivers installed the only sensor that show up in everst is the HDD sensor. Sensor view doesn'y show my voltages for some reason. Do you think it is worth me trying the new PSU, chances are I won't be able to return it though which would be a massive waste of 100quid if it doesnt fix my PC.

It just doesn't make sense why my PC will display the startup and BIOS with the 8800GTX but just a black screen with the GTX 285.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

In safe mode you don't have the drivers installed only generic drivers.
You need to be in standard windows mode.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Thats exactly my problem when I have drivers installed I can't get into windows. Only if the gpu is uninstalled and drivers removed I can get onto windows. This seems like a really strange problem, wish I had another motherboard to try and don't want to install the new PSU as i'll probably send it back due to the fact my current one seems to be fine.


----------



## mdarkness (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

if you tried 2 PSU already with no luck i would of rulled that out by now. if got another pc try placing graphics in that with same PSU and if work it would rule out both GPU and PSU


----------



## mdarkness (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

you got msn? as thinking be fast talking so i can help u out better then late resonse on here? just a thought


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Just sent you a pm.

I dont have a second PC that has a PCI-e slot, my last PC is ancientHere a screenshot of the sensors in everest.
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/8821/35450174.jpg

See anything abnormal?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Registered my GTX 285 at BFG to get my warranty. Sent them a message to see if they know why the GTX 285 is showing no display. Hopefully they will RMA it, atleast then if it doesn't work when it comes back I can rule it out as a problem.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Tried the new PSU to find out it is exactly the same, i'm glad I ruled that one out. I'm guessing it can only be the motherboard now.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I let the GTX 285 run for a bit and windows does start, I just can't see anything on the dislay.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Have you tried another card in the motherboard?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Yeah my 8800 GTX, I get a black screen on my 1440x900 but on my old 1024x768 I can get into safemode and into Vista but only if the drivers are not installed, else it just BSOD before the windos login screen. The screen covered in the artifacts like I posted before.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Return the GTX285 it should at least do the same if it is a motherboard issue.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I'm gonna see if I can find someone to test it first. just so much hastle trying to return stuff, plus you normally have to wait ages.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I still haven't sorted it, might buya new motherboard once my PSU is refunded. This one looks like a suitable upgrade. Will it have pretty much the same connectors as the P5N-E?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

What one?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Opps LOL. The ASUS P5N-D, seems to get good reviews, will my current CPU fan fit onto that motherboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Yes but it's another finicky Nvidia chipset board perhaps a P5Q Pro or P5Q turbo Intel chipset would be better?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Those 2 look pretty ideal, How easy is it to do a straight swap? I guess I need some Arctic Silver and the cleaner to refit the motherboard. Will I need a new CPu fan or should it be ok?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

The heat sink/fan will be ok, clean the old thermal paste/pad off with the strongest Alcohol you can find at the drug store. 
What ram are you using?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: No display!!!*

Am i correct in assuming you are using a molex connector to power the GPU? If so, try a different molex connector. I had a very similar issue a while back where my screen would be pixelated and just as yours is, i identified a bad molex connector and simply used another one and hey-presto, all working again!

Try that.

Edit: Okay, i failed. I didn't notice there was a second page. Discard this advice.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Hehe, i'm using the PCI-E 6 pin ones that come from my PSU. And to wrench i'm using 4gb Corsair XMS-2 DDR 2, called something like that anyway.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Ordered the P5Q turbo from ebuyer so that will be here next week. I ordered some arctic silver cleaner and thermal paste from amazon as they were only £1.85 each. Is it easy to fit the CPU, I can do everything else fine. Also should it be a simple matter of just taking off the current components and then fitting the new mobo with the parts on? Do I need to uninstall every component and their drivers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

The CPU only fits one way they'll be a diagram in the motherboard manual. Fairly simple to install, the only word of caution would be to clean the top of the CPU off before removing from the current socket, build the system on the bench and get it to post before installing the MB in the case. > http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Great advice mate, should be here late week so I hope it works. I've ruled out everything else so lets hope it sorts the problem.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Now my DVD tray won't open. The light on the drive flashes occasioanlly but it will not open, not even through eject on the "my computer" page. Ive tried the pwoer cables and that but nothing and the jumper hasnt moved since I bought it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Is there a disk in the drive?
If so unbend a paperclip there is a small hole in the front to release the door with the PC off so you can remove the disk.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

The drive is being detected and there no disc in there. I tried putting a pin in the hole when the PC was on. Does it only work when its off?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Yes if it's trying to read then it won't open.
If the drive is empty then either the data cables are loose, faulty or the drive is failing.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Yeah the drive is empty, ive checked the cables and they are all secure. The pin thing did not work, could it be related to the motherboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Could be, try unplugging the data cable.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I'll give that a try later. God I really hope the new motherboard fixes the problem with the GPUs. Plus I want to say thanks for all the help you guys have been giving me, once my problem is solved i'm definatly going to hang around here and give what help I can,it is such a friendly place to discuss things.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I managed to get it to open manually, I wasnt pushing hard enough. It jsut doesn't see to work at all, I put a disc in and it did not read it. I have no idea why. I have a PC sownstairs which has a dvd drive, I guess it will be the same connections so i'll try that tomorow.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

The P5Q Turbo came today, just waiting on the thermal paste then I can install it.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Installed the new notherboard, still exactly the same. Coloured lines on the 8800 GTX and no response at all from the GTX 285. No idea what to do now, the only thing left it could be is the CPU. I'm so frustrated but luckily a family friend can take a look for me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

It's not going to be the CPU, have you tried a different monitor and cables?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I hve tried 2 monitors, one is 1440x900 and gives a black screenno-display with both GPUs. The one I use now is 1024x768 and gives me no display with the GTX 285 and a display with these fuzzy coloured line when using the 8800GTX. It will crash at the windows logo screen if I have 8800GTX drivers installed so I have them uninstalled and windows is using it as a VGA device.

Also it is definatly a hardware problem as I forgot to plug in the HDD when I put in the new mobo and it still showed the coloured lines when it booted up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

The video cable was different also correct?
The lines sound like a issue with the 8800 card have you tried it in another pc?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Yeah, one monitor uses a DVI cable and the other a VGA cable with a DVI/VGA adapter so they seem to be ok. I don't know anyone with a decent PC or PSU to try the 8800GTX or GTX 285. Is there a chance the GTX 285 is dodgy also? Seems weird that the 1440x900 monitor doesn't work with either GPU and the GTX 285 doesn't work with either monitor. Going to ring a PC engineer tomorrow but I have no idea what it could be.
Gonna list everything ive tried.
-New GPU.
-New Motherboard.
-Tried a new PSU.
-Tried combos of RAM.
-2 monitors.
-Not software related as I get same problem with HDD unplugged.

Heeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

I thought you sent the card back and they said it was OK?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Nah, I told BFG I was getting a new mobo, they said if the card doesn't work with the new mobo they will replace it. I'm going to try do that tomorrow. How long does it normally take to RMA a card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

About 2 weeks.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

God thats ages. Think i'll see what the repair guy says. I bet it will end up being something uber simple. Tomorrow night or friday i'm gonna do the benchtest method.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Well I just unpluged everything, just leaving in the CPU, GPU and 1 srick of RAM. Still get the weird colours on the 8800GTX and still no display on the GTX 285. Going to RMA it and wait, better than spending money on someone to look at it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

That's what I would do.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Any idea how it works with BFG? Do they send a courier to pick it up?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

I haven't used BFG in a long time. If the card is new I would return it to the retailer for an exchange.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*

if you filled in the warranty info and registered with them then your guaranteed a replacement from them. I have a GTX260 through BFG and they guaranteed it for 3 years (I think). I was told by them that if I had a problem with it then they would replace within the 1st 3 years no questions asked.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I have registered and emailed them a copy of the the proof of purchase, which in my case is an email stating that I bought it, but on the website it still says I need to show proff of purchase. I did that a couple weeks ago.

Just found the reciept, guess I need to scan it in an send them a copy?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*

yep I would get onto their support team aswell so you can inform them that way too.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Just uploaded a scan of the reciept and the Proof of purchase was done immediatly. Now its fully registered so I guess as soon as they get the RMA email they will sort me out.

I would ask for a return from the company i got it from but they seem to be a small company and a pain in the *** to get communicate with.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*



Critchell said:


> Just uploaded a scan of the reciept and the Proof of purchase was done immediatly. Now its fully registered so I guess as soon as they get the RMA email they will sort me out.
> 
> I would ask for a return from the company i got it from but they seem to be a small company and a pain in the *** to get communicate with.


I'm pretty sure it states in the BFG warranty that you should contact BFG anyway and they will sort it for you.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Yeah, they seem really helpful anyway. Also now I installed my new mobo it keeps saying I have to activate vista, when I say activate online it says the key is already in use. Do I have to do it on the phone?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*

I would assume so because legally you are not allowed to have the same OS on two different PCs (which is what MS will say when you tell them you have changed motherboards). you will have to tell them that your old mobo has been damaged and that you have had to get a replacement


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I'm just creating more and more problems for myself lol.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*



Critchell said:


> I'm just creating more and more problems for myself lol.


when you tried to activate it did it not say is this you and show your details or anything?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Nope nothing like that. Says about key already in use then asks if I want to buy a new key, put in another one, activate over the phone or contact MS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*

you will have to phone them then, hopefully you wont have to pay.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Hope not, if thats the case though I might put the P5N-E back in and return the P5Q.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*

is it a full retail version or oem version you have (of your operating system).


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Don't know how do I tell?

EDIT: It's OEM, it says on the manual.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No display!!!*



Critchell said:


> Don't know how do I tell?
> 
> EDIT: I think I have the retail version, it came with my PC but my PC was built for me, I have the Vista DVD rom, manual and case.


do you have the disc and a sticker. usually on the sticker where the license key is it will say OEM.

OEM versions don't come with big manuals just a tiny thing that tells you how to get started these are only supposed be sold with hardware so don't cost very much

A full retail version will come with a big book and will cost nearly double the price of the OEM version.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Yeah says OEM on the sticker, am I stuffed?

Ive read that Microsoft will just activate it for me, without a problem, will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Do the phone activation and plead your case for the defective motherboard.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

I read in a couple places MS will activate it no problem. Will do that tomorrow. 

Any idea if BFG will send a courier for the RMA, or do I need to pay and send it myself?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Usually you pay to ship it out, they pay to ship it back.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Will I be shipping it to the US?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

Should be to their local service center, I would imagine somewhere in the EU.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Thats not too bad then, hopefully they will sort it tomorrow. I'll drop it to the depot Monday and then the waiting game. I'm dying without my PC games lol.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Sorted the RMA this afternoon, just sent dropped the package off at the post office, they will get it before 1pm Monday. Anyone know/remember what courier they use to send the replacement?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Put in an older DVD drive and it works fine now, just got to activate Vista then i'll be back to where I started, with just 1 problem.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Sorry to quadruple post but they activated my Vista fine. I just had to do the automated phone activation but I accidently put in the wrong number and the kind lady on the phone did it for me. Now aiting on BFG lol. Any ideas what else it could be if the new GPU does not work?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No display!!!*

I think it will be the card you've eliminated everything else


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Yeah it must be  One great thing about doing all this is that I can build a PC from scratch now, even things like installing a CPU and doing the thermal paste. Plus my PC is now a custom PC lol.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Anyone know if BFG use Royal Mail? Or do they use Citylink or something like that?


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

BFG recieved the card today according to Royal mail, still doesn't say recieved on the BFG website but I guess it will take a while before they check it.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

They still haven't sent my card, hopefully they will send it today. Also ordered 3 120mm case fans, an 80mm case fan and LEd laser light lol. Thought I would get some newer fans and smarten up my case a bit. Anyone recomend a decent socket 775 CPU fan cooler for no more than 50 quid.


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

A strange experience I had might be useful to someone.
I was playing Sacred 2 and when I exited a screen the monitor went blank.
It never came back so I tried throwing a 9500GT in and could boot in safe mode but my GTX260 would not bring up anything.
Also when I would reboot my box would shut off and turn back on all of a sudden.
I ofcoarse went right away to hardware issue thinking.
I RMA'd my card and my Corsair TX750 thinking It HAD to be one of them after I checked my RAM out.
well o got my new PSU and GTX and guess what?? nothing.. same issue.
so now your thinkink MOBO right??
well for the heck of it i threw my Vista 64 disk in formatted and reinstalled and the problem never returned.
Evertything symptoms wise was telling me hardware and it was a corrupt driver I am thinking that was very early in the boot process.
Its worth trying if you can afford to lose your programs or have backed up everything.


----------



## Critchell (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: No display!!!*

Just got my replacement card back, the GTX 285 now WORKS. Turns out the GTX 285 was faulty so it's all god. Just want to thank everyone who helped me solve the problem. Going to be hanging around here to offer any help i can in the future. Right before my birthday too so i'm over the moon  Now some hardcore gaming to get to.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear it worked out well


----------

